# 24" to grow from top of soil, 8" tall 8wks in



## Soulkipper (Dec 4, 2014)

How close to switching over to flower am I at this point?
I cut the 6 lowest nodes off then finally removed the last of their sun leaves so it's now 1 main stem FIMed at the top (three wks ago) with 2 nodes below untouched and 4 nodes below those FIMed a week ago.

Info:
Original Master Kush plant
expected yield (package) up to 750g indoors / 1000g outdoors @ 1m^2
Flowering expected to last 8 weeks (not 7-8wks) and _*correct me if I'm wrong, +1 week for transition to flowering?*_
Lights are best at 10-14"


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 4, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> How close to switching over to flower am I at this point?
> I cut the 6 lowest nodes off then finally removed the last of their sun leaves so it's now 1 main stem FIMed at the top (three wks ago) with 2 nodes below untouched and 4 nodes below those FIMed a week ago.
> 
> Info:
> ...



Got pics??


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 4, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Got pics??


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm kinda not expecting 750g though, but sorta maximize the space or use it as best as I can without going past the 24" from the soil mark. The lights are best @ 10-14"

tip to tip width the leaves are 9", and the bud sites or whatever they're called span about 7"


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 4, 2014)

The top is pushing upward at about 1"/week and I'm not sure how far it'll stretch in flower without cutting anymore of the tops to stunt its growth.

70% indica 30% sativa


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 4, 2014)

Few things.

#1 - You can flower any time you want to. Some people even grow 12/12 from seed. If your plant has a few leaves on it, it can be flowered. 

#2 - You aren't going to get 750g out of *any* strain on your first run. Not going to happen. Even if you are running a 1000w HPS that would still be 3/4g per watt. First run? Not going to happen. Especially with only two plants.

That "750g" expectation is from a square-meter, under a 1000w HPS. In 100% optimal conditions. Probably hydro. With co2. 

Seed banks always exaggerate. How else will they get you to buy *their* strain? Say it produces more...

#3 - Your plant is going to double in size/height when you flower it. Keep that in mind. 

#4 - Stop cutting off the tops if you are getting ready to flower. You want the main branches to get nice and healthy before flipping so they can support the colas you hope to be growing.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 4, 2014)

The main branch is back to full health.. has been since about 2 weeks after topping it. I figure the other 4 branches should be good after another couple days so if they need supports whatever.

#2 should not be far exaggerated... a meter squared is a huge amount of space (not considering height either) for a couple freezer bags of herb which are not a sq. meter.
bad kat on this site has a prime example of approx. 1m^2 plant that looks willing to yield the near 1000g. I'm aiming for 150-200g+ on that plant.



BadKittySmiles said:


> Reference pic


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 4, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> The main branch is back to full health.. has been since about 2 weeks after topping it. I figure the other 4 branches should be good after another couple days so if they need supports whatever.
> 
> #2 should not be far exaggerated... a meter squared is a huge amount of space (not considering height either) for a couple freezer bags of herb which are not a sq. meter.
> bad kat on this site has a prime example of approx. 1m^2 plant that looks willing to yield the near 1000g. I'm aiming for 150-200g+ on that plant.


A couple freezer bags?

750g+ is over a pound and a half.

#2 - This is your first grow. Don't expect to yield what others are yielding your first run. Also, your plants are no where near big enough to yield 200g. That's almost a half of a pound.

"(not considering height)": You have to consider height. Look at the size of the plant and bud badkat has. 

I'm honestly not sure if you are trolling, or just have illusions of grandeur.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 4, 2014)

other pic, little better


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 4, 2014)

a half pound fits in a freezer bag without compressing any bud
2-2.25oz in a quart mason jar
square meters is not cubic meters you damned hooligan.
the plant on the far left in bad kats pic is probably about 200g


BadKittySmiles said:


> _(cont.)_


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 4, 2014)

So I take it that you plan on getting 200g+ off of a 2" tall plant. Yeah, height has nothing to do with it.

Got ya. 

I'll dip out of the thread now. Have fun shooting for 200g without "going past that 24" from soil mark".


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 4, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I'll dip out of the thread now. Have fun shooting for 200g without "going past that 24" from soil mark".


You kinda just ruined my thread. Plz delete ALLLLL of your posts except the first.


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 4, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> You kinda just ruined my thread. Plz delete ALLLLL of your posts.


No, I ruined your expectations. I answered every question you asked in my first post. Oh, except one. Sorry. It takes about 2 weeks for a plant to fully reach flower.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 5, 2014)

an ounce in a bag is like 4"x4"
that plant from the lowest bud site to the top is 4 1/2"
so 6 main branches (4 FIMed) + the top with a FIM.
the main stem has 4 pairs + the top (FIMed). (Just about to stretch the 4 pairs at the top to 3-4" in height probably in 1 week)
the 4 lowest each have 2 pairs + the tops (all FIMed)
the 2 in the middle are them self + whatever grows under untouched shitz.

8.5" / 24" @ 7wks flat doesn't leave much room for error if it will truly double in the next 8-10wks


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 5, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> an ounce in a bag is like 4"x4"
> that plant from the lowest bud site to the top is 4 1/2"
> the main stem has 4 pairs + the top (FIMed). (Just about to stretch the 4 pairs at the top to 3-4" in height probably in 1 week)
> the 4 lowest each have 2 pairs + the tops (all FIMed)
> the 2 in the middle are them self + whatever grows under untouched shitz.


Can't argue with that math...


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 5, 2014)

anyone else? never got an answer


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 6, 2014)

This has to be a joke how do you mangle a plant like that then say, "hey can I flower this?"

That plant will be ready to flower in 2-3 weeks if you stop fucking with it.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 6, 2014)

How mighty dirkish of you


polyarcturus said:


> This has to be a joke how do you mangle a plant like that then say, "hey can I flower this?"
> 
> That plant will be ready to flower in 2-3 weeks if you stop fucking with it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 6, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> anyone else? never got an answer



What are your expectations here?


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Dec 6, 2014)

and what lights are you using ? 

That plant as is ? 16 to 40 grams but you should be able to pull 100g`s a plant even if they are short get something thats almost pure indica like AK and you`ll yield pretty well out of a shorty plant 

you know the breeders seem to live in this world where a space 1mx1m and over 3m high is 1msq`d like they say get 750g or 1kg or even 1.2kg per meter squared 

but that`s bullshit if its higher then 1 meter then its bigger then 1 meter squared and if I had say 3 to 6 meters in height and only 1m x 1m of floor space then why the hell would I have my roots on the floor and not on the walls ? 

Someone needs to standardized these "yield" lies , lol 

I`ve found that going 12/12 from seed even in a 1/2L pot can get anything from 10grams up to 2 zips all depends how good you are 

I think at least 2 people have got over an ounce from the party cup grow 

So if you know what your doing you can get over an ounce from a party cup going 12/12 from seed 

but not all seeds and not all growers are the same 

Good luck mate but if you have low height then go with lots of clones right into 12/12 or 10/14 as soon as they have rooted 

Don`t go spending weeks growing a plant and training it as it could end up way to big for your space 

You can mainline a plant and get it to grow pretty flat, or even branch it off in 4 or 6 directions 

but its a lot of work for very little reward when dealing with tight spaces its best to just flower sooner and keep the plant small 

The bigger it gets the more space you need for roots and the less space you`ll have for buds, you have to work out your optimal plant size and number for the area and lights you have, as well as other factors that none of us but you the person growing can notice


----------



## BustinScales510 (Dec 6, 2014)

It is ironic that this is in the vertical section


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

a meter squared is not a meter cubed... people grow by the acre or hectare not by how close to the sun it gets.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> What are your expectations here?


well, it's growing at a rate > 1"/wk already.. The plant should be finished as close to 24" at the end of the flowering period.

That's my expectations... *When do I put this kush into flowering? 1. It's an 8 week flowering plant (+1 for transition?) 2. Its top is fully recovered from topping it and the bottom 4 are not 100% recovered. *
At any rate, if the area of the plant covers the 12" bucket pretty well I believe it'll be > 100g easily. It's already filled roughly half... in another week or so it'll be large.


and a m^2 is an area, not cubic growth.. no one measures how close you can get to the sun.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

THE KONASSURE said:


> and what lights are you using ?
> 
> That plant as is ? 16 to 40 grams but you should be able to pull 100g`s a plant even if they are short get something thats almost pure indica like AK and you`ll yield pretty well out of a shorty plant



Serious? Same plant, different angle
The lights are better than yours. damn right better than yours. Next time bring milkshakes to the yard


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> It is ironic that this is in the vertical section


Don't like what you see? Is it not a prime example of a plants' vertical showmanship?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 7, 2014)

The problem, is that you're coming at people the wrong way, and they are most likely going to be unwilling to help you.


You could flip the plant into flower whenever it just depends upon what you're trying to accomplish. If you want to keep it under 24" then flip it in the next week or so, IME.

But attacking every person who answers your question isn't going to get you very far...

Good luck.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> The problem, is that you're coming at people the wrong way, and they are most likely going to be unwilling to help you.


Stop filling the thread with ridiculousness. One person was offended and righteously.



a senile fungus said:


> You could flip the plant into flower whenever it just depends upon what you're trying to accomplish. If you want to keep it under 24" then flip it in the next week or so, IME.


[+1] Experienced yet ridiculously mindless. _Please edit that post and I will edit this one_.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 7, 2014)

lol


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> lol


thanks


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 7, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> thanks



No, I will not edit what I said because I feel that what I said is right. I typically don't need to edit what I say because I think about it before it comes out.

You are asking for advice then turning around on those who offer it. Think about it, its not very good form.

You posted pics with flash on then when someone asked what lights you were using your reply could be, and was by me, considered to be rude.

You've had a couple of people give you good advice in more threads than just this one but you focus on the negativity and then have the nerve to ask me to edit my post when I call you out.

How about you take the good, free advice that's been offered instead of taking a lesser road?


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> No, I will not ....


Nut bag.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 7, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> Nut bag.



Once again, good, solid advice has been given to you, if not by me then by others surely. You are a fool to overlook that advice in favor of an argument, and I encourage you to reread the thread (YOUR thread that YOU started when YOU wanted to ask US a question).


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Once again, good, solid advice has been given to you, if not by me then by others surely. You are a fool to overlook that advice in favor of an argument, and I encourage you to reread the thread (YOUR thread that YOU started when YOU wanted to ask US a question).



There has been no answer yet. IE) no dignity earned.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 7, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> There has been no answer yet. IE) no dignity earned.





TheYokel said:


> Few things.
> 
> #1 - You can flower any time you want to. Some people even grow 12/12 from seed. If your plant has a few leaves on it, it can be flowered.
> 
> ...





polyarcturus said:


> This has to be a joke how do you mangle a plant like that then say, "hey can I flower this?"
> 
> That plant will be ready to flower in 2-3 weeks if you stop fucking with it.





THE KONASSURE said:


> and what lights are you using ?
> 
> That plant as is ? 16 to 40 grams but you should be able to pull 100g`s a plant even if they are short get something thats almost pure indica like AK and you`ll yield pretty well out of a shorty plant
> 
> ...





a senile fungus said:


> The problem, is that you're coming at people the wrong way, and they are most likely going to be unwilling to help you.
> 
> 
> You could flip the plant into flower whenever it just depends upon what you're trying to accomplish. If you want to keep it under 24" then flip it in the next week or so, IME.
> ...


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

You're like a perpetrator...


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 7, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> You're like a perpetrator...


You are completely ignorant and oblivious.

Good luck with your expected yield.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> You are completely ignorant and oblivious.
> 
> Good luck with your expected yield.


I don't have expectations for yield in the topic. I made mention to that once already.  Post #23 in *bold*.


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Dec 7, 2014)

LOL.......If it wernt for complete tools this world would really suck


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

DrunkenRampage said:


> LOL.......If it wernt for complete tools this world would really suck


That must have hurt.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## rob333 (Dec 7, 2014)

that will not harvest 750g no way u will need to veg that for at least another 3-4 weeks what lights u flowering under ?? i use 2 600w hps im just pulling just over 2 p maybe 2 p 5 ounces


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

rob333 said:


> what lights u flowering under ??


honestly it'd probably take like 6-10+ weeks more veg to come close to 750g if you compare indoor/outdoor growing cycles/yields, but i'll pass the 24" mark.
Once the cloning is done it'd be nice to yield 250+g per plant <24" tall... the rest will probably be made into edibles and the cycle will be lowered down to < 20 cents per day or so for a few plants per year instead of the 35-75 (or x2) cents per day running these LED's (take out panels or turn them off).


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 7, 2014)

rob333 said:


> that will not harvest 750g no way u will need to veg that for at least another 3-4 weeks what lights u flowering under ?? i use 2 600w hps im just pulling just over 2 p maybe 2 p 5 ounces


Rob, you don't grow anything and have never harvested "2 p's" of anything except your dreams and wishes.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/may-i-get-some-advice-please.850709/



rob333 said:


> i use 2 600w hps im just pulling just over 2 p maybe 2 p 5 ounces


You sure about that? Last week it was a 180w LED. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/180w-ufo-leds.846960/

You can't even keep your lies straight...


----------



## rob333 (Dec 7, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Rob, you don't grow anything and have never harvested "2 p's" of anything except your dreams and wishes.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/may-i-get-some-advice-please.850709/
> 
> ...


woof woof woof u dirty snitch


----------



## rob333 (Dec 7, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Rob, you don't grow anything and have never harvested "2 p's" of anything except your dreams and wishes.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/may-i-get-some-advice-please.850709/
> 
> ...


i use a rang of diff lights perks of working at a hydro shop give it 2 months and ill be running plasma lights  you are just upset A cause i caught u out on being a snitch B u are to poor to do grows like the rest of us so move on sunshine grasscity seems like the place for u


----------



## rob333 (Dec 7, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Rob, you don't grow anything and have never harvested "2 p's" of anything except your dreams and wishes.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/may-i-get-some-advice-please.850709/
> 
> ...


and now his online but he will avoid me now for another 2 weeks till he grows some man hood funny thing about little girls like the yokel


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 7, 2014)

lol get out of my thread


----------



## kief boi (Dec 14, 2014)

Omg... Illusions, delusions of grandeur is right. Just be glad for what you get. Enjoy the damn process!!! Now chill out, ingest some meds, and plant some more seeds, or clone the baby. GeeZ.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


>


!0 Bux's says it's Bradliner returned from the banning


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> !0 Bux's says it's Bradliner returned from the banning



I don't think its mainliner at all.

Different style, different logic, this user has more smarts but no direction...

Throwing too many numbers around and over thinking/over planning.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I don't think its mainliner at all.
> 
> Different style, different logic, this user has more smarts but no direction...
> 
> Throwing too many numbers around and over thinking/over planning.


Your right I miss read the membership date...the soul keeper thing got me interested...My bad


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 14, 2014)

Its def. Not mainliner. He reminds of someone ill have to think on it. Its clearly someone who been around awhile, fucking around as usual.


----------



## Soulkipper (Dec 22, 2014)

almost 2 weeks since switched.. only difference is the smell. staggering in a couple other plants for the next round and hopefully getting clones to work out. 0/11 worked.. 2 had roots and died.


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 1, 2015)

No real signs of progress.. couple pistols showing, grown to about 11.5-12" tall and is sorta the same bushiness but undergrowth is thicker.
I think it's been 3 weeks since switching to 11 hrs 45min on /12hrs 15min off


had it backward the whole time... 12hr 15 on, 11 45 off.... lol


----------



## NorthernHize (Jan 23, 2015)

I just wasted so much time reading this thread!


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 23, 2015)

This might be the dumbest thread I've ever read. So bad it was actually entertaining...

And for the record, "what will this yield?", always sucks.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 24, 2015)

NorthernHize said:


> I just wasted so much time reading this thread!





NW_Grower said:


> This might be the dumbest thread I've ever read. So bad it was actually entertaining...
> 
> And for the record, "what will this yield?", always sucks.



Here's his other one.

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/853152/
24" to grow from top of soil, 8" tall 8wks in


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 24, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> The main branch is back to full health.. has been since about 2 weeks after topping it. I figure the other 4 branches should be good after another couple days so if they need supports whatever.
> 
> #2 should not be far exaggerated... a meter squared is a huge amount of space (not considering height either) for a couple freezer bags of herb which are not a sq. meter.
> bad kat on this site has a prime example of approx. 1m^2 plant that looks willing to yield the near 1000g. I'm aiming for 150-200g+ on that plant.


soulkipper I think u might hit the 750g tho. i mean shit look @ ur grow area...
Emergency Blanket, Carpet, photo editor to try and hide it, max height 24", and soil (Cuz we all kno soil produces the largest yields)


Soulkipper said:


> a meter squared is not a meter cubed... people grow by the acre or hectare not by how close to the sun it gets.


lol this must be a joke. sounds like a teenager reaching, why do they measure by the Acre? probably cuz they have no CEILING



Soulkipper said:


> Serious? Same plant, different angle
> The lights are better than yours. damn right better than yours. Next time bring milkshakes to the yard


lol. wow LED!!!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 24, 2015)

this should be moved to Newbie Central.


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 24, 2015)

i almost feel sad that every time someone comments on yield they don't make it through the whole sentence without their memory failing.


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 24, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> this should be moved to Newbie Central.


most of your shit is worse. and 750g was not the intended goal. it's just a high yielding strain so you should be able to gross different yields than low yielding strains anyway.

by about june things should be on their way.
Once the cloning is done it'd be nice to yield 250g+ per plant <24" tall.. but i'd accept 100+

(that plant had at least 6-8 clones taken from it.)


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 26, 2015)

How did the harvest go?

Real curious about that yield


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 26, 2015)

yea, me too. since the more i read by him the dumber he seems.


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> How did the harvest go?
> Real curious about that yield


It's like 3 weeks into flowering.. Check back in March?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 26, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> It's like 3 weeks into flowering.. Check back in March?



Pics?

Mine are about 3.5 weeks into flower right now too


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 26, 2015)

thought about pics.. prob at the first of the month. It's not going to impress you.. you're an asshole.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 27, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> thought about pics.. prob at the first of the month. It's not going to impress you.. you're an asshole.



Post some pics.

My grow isn't perfect either. I've been dealing with deficiencies and slow growth, cold temps and power outages. I made my own soil mix and I think I messed up the ratio of amendments and I think that's why my plants are having issues...

Moral of the story is, not many of the people here are perfect growers. That's why we're here, to learn from one another and become better growers.

I'm interested to see where your plant is in terms of development, and how all that training and pruning worked out. We're both at around the same flowering time, I think I flipped mine to 12/12 on 12-24 but they've been super slow because of cold temps and power disruptions.

Post pics if you'd like, I'm curious.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 2, 2015)

Another what will I yield thread where someone is mad with the answer.. Good times . This dude thinks he's going to get 1.5 ps off 1 plant 24 inches tall, indoors? With a vertical lamp? If he's not loling at himself... It's because he knows nothing about growing. Op, you need to take it back to the drawing board . Do a little more research next time


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 3, 2015)

patrickkawi37 said:


> Another what will I yield thread where someone is mad with the answer.. Good times . This dude thinks he's going to get 1.5 ps off 1 plant 24 inches tall, indoors? With a vertical lamp? If he's not loling at himself... It's because he knows nothing about growing. Op, you need to take it back to the drawing board . Do a little more research next time


The yield was not even mentioned. The sense of average yield from the brand was for sure compared, but not to this particular plant.

The ONLY question was since it was roughly 10" / 24" at the time and was at week 8/16 should it be switched *RIGHT AWAY* b/c stretch, or to find out from someone with experience where the limit is.

It could have probably been pushed to 13-15" it was switched at about 10.5-11".


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Feb 3, 2015)

My answer is always get taller ceilings. I bud 6 footers so a little extreme. Lol.


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't need that much bud.
cost efficiency is the main effect from growing shorter.. you can hit like 36 plants @ 2ft tall (covering maybe 1 full sq. ft each) with < $1/day right inside the lights peak lumen efficiency.


Cannasutraorganics said:


> My answer is always get taller ceilings. I bud 6 footers so a little extreme. Lol.


dunno what else to say. I just seriously don't need that much herb. overall aim is 100-200g/plant


----------

